
How I grew my money X6 by investing in cryptocurrencies - GhiliaWeld
https://medium.com/ghilia-weldesselasie/how-i-grew-my-money-x7-by-investing-in-cryptocurrencies-87cb77008da5
======
airbreather
The author is a little bit confused of the difference between investing and
speculating.

